# Interest in a Sarasota mini-meet



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was thinking of having a mini meet in Sarasota in January. Any one interested?


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd be interested. I'm planning on going to the repticon show the weekend of January 6th or 7th. Are you thinking of having a meet at the same time?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

You know I will be there.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Dates? Which weekend works? Same weekend as show?


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Since I missed the Ft Myers meet I'm definitely interested in going to a Sarasota one!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

randommind said:


>


we didnt make you move :}


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Drive over Wes...you can pick up your frog and drop off a tank!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

How about Saturday January 4th??? We can take a field trip to Tropiflora, and maybe the reptile show and back to my place? Who is in?


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in to meet up at the show, will there be any frog vendors there? I need to get culture cups and lids and a fresh batch of both melanos and hydei.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

DendroKurt said:


> I'm in to meet up at the show, will there be any frog vendors there? I need to get culture cups and lids and a fresh batch of both melanos and hydei.


Doesnt seem like anyone is interested, but if you want to meet up let me know. I'm not going to the show though, seems tiny. Checking the vendor list looks like some one will be there (Kevin, I think).


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

As long as Kevin will be there I'll be happy. He's got great prices on feeders.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Tough timing with all the holiday stuff going on but I would likely go to the show since it is at Robards arena, the last one there was really good. If some people want to gather before or after I would be in.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about going Saturday. Let me know if anything gets planned.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Dev & I are going to Micheals bromeliads on Sat if anyone wants to tag along. Not a bad side trip to the show.


----------

